
Ask HN: What the heck just happened to hacker news? - moon_of_moon
This thread about chicken:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14076320<p>Doesn&#x27;t make any sense being on HN at all. The comments don&#x27;t belong here either.<p>The only reason I can think of for it being on the front page is a shill army using it to generate karma between themselves... That, or HN jumped the shark so to speak.
======
bediger4000
I don't think it's a shill army. I think it's just a pointed lesson in the
modalities of argument that show up on Hacker News.

~~~
gus_massa
I also think it's not a shill army. Many recent discussions have more opinions
than technical facts, so the quality of the discussion decrease. It's a cycle,
the quality of the discussion usually improve after a few month. (There is a
nice graph in an old comment...)

To the OP: Anyway, if you see something shady you can send an email to the
mods hn@ycombinator.com , so they can check the patterns of the discussion.

------
moon_of_moon
Notice how the shills tend to have security related github accounts. (see the
top voted comment. And a chinese blog that too.)

